# 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!



## warawarawiiu (16. April 2018)

*10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Ihr wohnt in der Schweiz und wollt schnelles Internet? 
SALT bietet jetzt 10Gbit Internet per Glasfaserkabel mit monatlicher kuendvarkeit für nur 43€(!) Pro Monat. 
Inkl. eines 10gbit Modems mit Router  

Wer also ein 10Gbit Netzwerk im Haus hat und bei steam ein 50Gbyte Spiel in ca. 40 Sekunden laden will.... Viel Spaß 
Vorausgesetzt eure Festplatte schafft knapp 1250Mbyte Pro Sekunde 

Dank Glasfaser: Hier gibt es bald 10-Gbit-Internet - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## facehugger (16. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Ich wandere in die Schweiz aus, muss bei denen eh mal auf die Bank...

Gruß


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich wandere in die Schweiz aus, muss bei denen eh mal auf die Bank...
> 
> Gruß



Wahnsinn  wenn das Internet so schnell ist, dass nichtmal die besten ssd Festplatten im PC hinterherkommen 

Wieso sind die in der Schweiz nur so viel besser was die breitband Infrastruktur angeht..... Achja..... Die sind nicht auf die Telekom angewiesen ^^


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die sind nicht auf die Telekom angewiesen ^^



Leider bin ich aufgrund von VDSL auf die magentafarbenen Wegelagerer angewiesen (25mbit/s juhu), allerdings habe ich die Telekom nicht als meinen Anbieter, sondern den Internetanbieter aus meiner Nachbarschaft (die sitzen tatsächlich nur 2 km von mir entfernt).

Ich stelle mir eher die Frage, wie schafft es das ländliche Schleswig-Holstein das beste Bundesland beim Thema Glasfaseranschlüsse zu sein. An der Telekom liegt es sicher nicht.


----------



## fotoman (16. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel fÃ¼r 43â‚¬ im Monat!*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wieso sind die in der Schweiz nur so viel besser was die breitband Infrastruktur angeht..... Achja..... Die sind nicht auf die Telekom angewiesen ^^


Mit Verlaub, aber das ist Schwachsinn.

Man schaue einfach mal nach, wer hinter Swiss Fibre Net steckt
Die von Ihnen aufgerufene Seite existiert nicht, was hat das jetzt vergleichbar mit der Telekom zu tun (Swiss Fibre Net hat ncihts it dem Swisscom zu tun, was mit der Deutschen Telekom u.U.ö noch vergleichbar wäre)? Nichts, oder soviel wie die Post mit UPS.

Warum bekommen es die Deutschen Energieversorger nicht gebacken, ein vernünftiges Netz aufzubauen?

Außer in den Bereichen, dir mittlerweile mit Glasfaser versorgt sind, verbitet es den Energieversorgern keiner, dort Leitungen zu legen (und hat es früher erst recth nicht). Aber die buddeln ja lieber ganze Landstriche um und verpesten die Luft anstatt sich neue Geschäftsbereiche zu erschließen.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wahnsinn  wenn das Internet so schnell ist, dass nichtmal die besten ssd Festplatten im PC hinterherkommen


Träumen darf man ja nocht, dass "das internet" so schnell ist.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel fÃ¼r 43â‚¬ im Monat!*



fotoman schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, aber das ist Schwachsinn.
> 
> Man schaue einfach mal nach, wer hinter Swiss Fibre Net steckt
> Die von Ihnen aufgerufene Seite existiert nicht, was hat das jetzt vergleichbar mit der Telekom zu tun (Swiss Fibre Net hat ncihts it dem Swisscom zu tun, was mit der Deutschen Telekom u.U.ö noch vergleichbar wäre)? Nichts, oder soviel wie die Post mit UPS.
> ...



Ah der ewige telekom Verfechter wieder ^^
Um es kurz zu machen:
Die Telekom ist aus vielen bereits mehrfach erwähnten gründen besonders in die Verantwortung zu nehmen wenn es um den Ausbau von Breitband in Deutschland geht.

Wenigstens zeigt die Schweiz wo die Reise hingeht.... Auch wenn Deutschland wohl frühestens in 10 Jahren mal soweit ist wie die Schweiz.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel fÃ¼r 43â‚¬ im Monat!*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ah der ewige telekom Verfechter wieder ^^
> Um es kurz zu machen:
> Die Telekom ist aus vielen bereits mehrfach erwähnten gründen besonders in die Verantwortung zu nehmen wenn es um den Ausbau von Breitband in Deutschland geht.
> 
> Wenigstens zeigt die Schweiz wo die Reise hingeht.... Auch wenn Deutschland wohl frühestens in 10 Jahren mal soweit ist wie die Schweiz.



die ewigen Telekom Basher immer...  

Bitte mal nur 10 Minuten mit Ausbau beschäftigen und nicht immer nur alles nachplappern. Mehr als 5 Milliarden pro Jahr investiert kein anderer Anbieter in Deutschland und wird dabei auch noch so extrem stark reguliert. Such dir endlich einen anderen Sündenbock für dein schlechtes Internet.
Kannst auch nach Dresden ziehen, für deine echte Gigabit Leitung


----------



## Shimboku2 (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Das Deutsche Telekommunikationsnetz sollte der Regulierungsbehörde zugeführt werden, sprich dem Staat. Somit wäre jeder Telekommunikationsanbieter nur noch Mieter und nicht auch noch Anbieter der Netze. Die Regulierungsbehörde ist dann für den Ausbau zuständig und kassiert entsprechend Miete usw. für die Anschlüsse. Das würde den Markt und die Diskussionen über Schuldfragen, Wartezeiten und Ausbauten deutlich vereinfachen.


----------



## shadie (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



Shimboku2 schrieb:


> Das Deutsche Telekommunikationsnetz sollte der Regulierungsbehörde zugeführt werden, sprich dem Staat. Somit wäre jeder Telekommunikationsanbieter nur noch Mieter und nicht auch noch Anbieter der Netze. Die Regulierungsbehörde ist dann für den Ausbau zuständig und kassiert entsprechend Miete usw. für die Anschlüsse. Das würde den Markt und die Diskussionen über Schuldfragen, Wartezeiten und Ausbauten deutlich vereinfachen.



Und die Kosten für die Privatpersonen sicherlich in die Höhe treiben.
Aber ja ich weiß was du meinst.

Ich könnte mich auch tag und Nacht über unser Netz aufkotzen.

Dauerhafte Abbrüche, grad Abends wirds ganz schlimm, da verliert man schon mal 2-3 Mal am abend die Verbindung für 5 Minuten.
Ist besonders toll wenn man grad CS GO, Overwatch spielt oder mal wieder in PUBG kurz vorm Chickendinner ist und dann disconnected 

Ich bin aktuell bei 1&1 was ja das Telekom netz ist und habe seitdem wieder nur Probleme.

Vorher war ich bei der HSE in meiner Heimat, habe rund 20% mehr an Geschwindigkeit geliefert bekommen als bestellt, keine Abbrüche, ales war super.

Jetzt 1&1 / Telekom, alles kacke.

Werden wenn wir Ende des Jahres umziehen wieder zu einem lokalen Anbieter wechseln.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

In NRW bzw Bochum ist das Internet auf 400/20mbit begrenzt. 52,7mb/s Download und 2mb/s Upload.

1200mb/s Upload kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Das ist so gigantisch viel mehr als hier möglich ist.


----------



## blautemple (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Wie begrenzt? Das Internet ist dort genauso wie überall sonst auch verfügbar. Wenn du entsprechend Geld auf den Tisch packst kriegst du deine symmetrische 40GBit/s Leitung


----------



## taks (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



shadie schrieb:


> Und die Kosten für die Privatpersonen sicherlich in die Höhe treiben.



Wieso das?


----------



## markus1612 (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



taks schrieb:


> Wieso das?



Verstehe ich auch nicht.
Vielerorts mieten/vermieten Anbieter Netze, die Preise unterscheiden sich aber kaum.
Warum sollte sich das mit der Verstaatlichung der Netzinfrastruktur änder.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



shadie schrieb:


> Und die Kosten für die Privatpersonen sicherlich in die Höhe treiben.
> Aber ja ich weiß was du meinst.
> 
> Ich könnte mich auch tag und Nacht über unser Netz aufkotzen.
> ...



Warum sollte eine Verstaatlichung die Kosten in die höher treiben?

Aktuell gehören die Leitungen der Telekom und diese vermietet an reseller....und auch nur weil der Staat es ihnen vorschreibt. 

Ein Netz in staatlicher Hand würde monatlich Millionen von Euro in die Kassen spuelen und so die staatskasse aufbessern.
Dadurch das alle internet Anbieter reseller waeren und jeder die gleiche mietgebuehr an den Staat leisten müsste, würde erst so richtig Schwung in den Markt kommen. 

Ich wette mit dir die reseller werden aus dem Boden sprießen..... Gut für die Marktwirtschaft, gut für den Endverbraucher, gut für die staatskasse..... 

Der "Tod" der Telekom hatte NUR positive Effekte.


----------



## shadie (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Denkt da echt keiner weiter als / Telekom x in staatlicher Hand = alles besser?

Die Telekom darf sich heute bereits mit anderen Netzanbietern auseinander setzen und muss so stellenweise die Preise reduzieren.

Es gibt regional zig Anbieter welche Ihre eigenen Leitungen legen und diese Regional dann anbieten.
In meiner alten Heimat hat so gut wie keiner in der Ortschaft welche Wert drauf gelegt hat eine Telekomleitung gehabt sondern die Leitung des Regionalen Anbieters.

Sprich bei der Telekom findet jetzt bereits ein preiskampf statt, welcher sich gut für uns auswirkt in niedrigeren Konditionen.

Gibst du das ganze jetzt in staatliche Hände kommt alles aus einem Topf......und wenn der Staat sagt, "an euch Lullis kann man verdienen / wir ziehen den Preis für die Internetangebote um 50% an", dann machen die das.
Und der Rest muss mitgehen.

Denn weil du es ja in staatliche Hände gegeben hast, gibt es außer bei den Resellern keinen Preis/Angebotskampf mehr.
Und die Reseller können auch nur so weit runter gehen wie es eben der EK-Preis vorgibt.


Zudem weiß ich auch nicht, ob der Ausbau schneller voran gehen würde, wenn die Telekom unter der Hand von Vater Staat wäre.

Stichwort: "Das setzt sich doch nie durch"


Und wer sagt, dass es Reseller geben würde und nicht, dass es so läuft wie mit der GEZ,
dass es einfach eine weitere Zwangsabgabe wird, welche wir halt zahlen sollen weil wir ja nen Hausanschluss haben?


Ich sehe das alles ein wenig kritisch und schiebe das ganze Dilemma nicht nur der Telekom in die Schuhe.


Wer heutzutage schnelles internet haben will, hat auch mittel udn wege dieses zu bekommen.
Zwar nicht immer.....ja ich weiß.
Aber viele Leute meckern über Ihr WWW in Großsstädten, ob wohl es dort eben zig Möglichkeiten gibt dort an gute Anbindungen zu kommen.

Kostet halt entsprechend einmalig für den Anschluss aber die monatlichen Kosten halten sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Kuhprah (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Nettes Angebot. Das sind 50 % weniger Geld für das xfache an Leistung. Aktuell zahl ich fast 100€ im Monat für 100Mbit +TV incl.  Glasfaser ist in meiner Region aber vorgesehen, ab 2025, realistisch gesehen vor 2030 nicht.... 

Aber okay, SALT ist ja auch was Kundezufriedenheit etc. angeht ziemlich weit unten und für die paar Stadtmenschen die das Angebot nutzen können mag es ganz okay sein.

PS: Um das Angebot zu nutzen muss man übrigens auch bei SALT schon ein Mobilfunkabo haben  Also doch nicht soo günstig


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Nettes Angebot. Das sind 50 % weniger Geld für das xfache an Leistung. Aktuell zahl ich fast 100€ im Monat für 100Mbit +TV incl.  Glasfaser ist in meiner Region aber vorgesehen, ab 2025, realistisch gesehen vor 2030 nicht....
> 
> Aber okay, SALT ist ja auch was Kundezufriedenheit etc. angeht ziemlich weit unten und für die paar Stadtmenschen die das Angebot nutzen können mag es ganz okay sein.
> 
> PS: Um das Angebot zu nutzen muss man übrigens auch bei SALT schon ein Mobilfunkabo haben  Also doch nicht soo günstig



Nein, man braucht kein Mobilfunkabo. 

Wenn man aber eines bei salt hat, bekommt man den Glasfaser Anschluss mit 10gbit anstatt für 43€ für laeppische 34€.

Und Kunde zufriedenheit hin oder her:
Die ist bei Telekom und reseller auch im Keller..... 
 10gbit für 40€ im Monat  und einmal im Jahr 30minuten ein unfreundliche Gespräch ist immer noch besser als 0,1Gbit für 60€ im monat......


----------



## Matusalem (18. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Schade, dass es in der Schweiz keine Pflicht zu einem Produktinformationsblatt gibt. Dort hätte man verbindlich nachlesen können, was die tatsächliche min., typische und maximale Datenrate ist.

Wenn man von Begriffen wie Überbuchen, statistischem Multiplexing und Datenverkehrsmustern gehört hat, dazu eine Idee wie die Kapazitäten in den Kernnetzwerken heute aussehen, das Ganze gewürzt mit einer Priese Ahnung was die Kosten für Equipment im hohen Gbit/s Bereich, wenn nicht Tbit/s sind, dann wird man bei einem solchen Angebot auf jeden Fall vorsichtig und möchte es genauer prüfen. Man stelle sich nur eine kleine Stadt mit 5000 Haushalten vor, welche alle das Angebot nutzen. Niemand dürfte ernsthaft glauben, die Verbindung der Stadt zu den Kernnetzwerken beträgt 50 TBit/s.

Um kein Missverständis aufkommen zu lassen, selbst eine durchschnittliche Datenrate von 500Mbit/s zu diesem Preis wäre schon toll. 

Das dusselige ist nur, dass der Kunde so der Anschein, mehr noch als in Deutschland, im unwissenden Gelassen wird was er den jetzt wirklich exakt einkauft.

Möchte ich mich an solch einen Provider binden?


----------



## Shimboku2 (18. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Wenn man sich den heutigen Netzausbau und deren Diskussionen anschaut, ist eine Verstaatlichung gar nicht so weit hergeholt. 
Die Diskussionen und Verantwortlichkeiten um den Netzausbau zeigt doch die aktuelle Situation. Großflächig ausbauen nur wenn sich Resseler an den Kosten beteiligen oder es Exklusivrechte auf die Anschlüsse gibt. 
Ressler wollen nicht beides, am Ausbau beteiligen und noch Miete zahlen. 
Ländliche und unattraktive Gebiete werden von den Netzbetreibern gar nicht erst für einen Ausbau berücksichtigt.
 Hier sind meistens die Kommunen selber gefragt oder es gibt eine Bürger Initiative, teilweise mit selber den Ausbau zahlen.

Ein Verstaaatlichtes Netz gab es schon und hat funktioniert. Allerdings mit nur einem Resseler. Hier muss das Netz natürlich für Resseller offen bleiben. 
Die Mieten werden sowieso reguliert, ergo gibt es auch hier keinen Sprunghaften Kostenanstieg.


----------



## Jonas_woe (18. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> In NRW bzw Bochum ist das Internet auf 400/20mbit begrenzt. 52,7mb/s Download und 2mb/s Upload.
> 
> 1200mb/s Upload kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Das ist so gigantisch viel mehr als hier möglich ist.



Hi @Lichtbringer1,

bist du dir sicher, dass in NRW nur 2mb/s möglich sind? Denn mit der 50K Leitung habe ich laut Anbieter auch 10mb/s im Upload

Also ich habe seitdem ich klein bin nur eine 6k Leitung, das muss man sich mal vorstellen 
Endlich baut die Telekom hier aus... auf 100k hole mir dann eine 50k Leitung  Eltern wollen leider nicht mehr


----------



## Krolgosh (20. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

von 10 Gbit kann man natürlich nur träumen hier...  War bis vor 2016 noch auf einem 50mbit Tarif bei Kabel Deutschland, dann auf 100mbit bei Vodafone, und seit gestern auf 400mbit. Beschweren darf ich mich da natürlich nicht.. vorallem kommt die Leistung zu jeder Tageszeit an.


----------



## taks (20. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



shadie schrieb:


> Denkt da echt keiner weiter als / Telekom x in staatlicher Hand = alles besser?



Die Telecom darf ja privat bleiben, es geht nur um die Netze welche staatlich sind.
Ist ja etwas das selbe wie mit den Strassen.
Man zahlt für die Benutzung der Strasse. 
Das gleiche wäre auch bei ned Telekommunikationsnetzen. Die ISPs zahlen der Netzgesellschaft eine Miete für die Leitung.
So hat jeder ISP die gleichen Chancen und Kosten pro Kunde. Was den Markt öffnen und in mehr Konkurrenz enden würde.
Ist z.B. bei uns so und funktioniert problemlos. 



Krolgosh schrieb:


> von 10 Gbit kann man natürlich nur träumen hier...  War bis vor 2016 noch auf einem 50mbit Tarif bei Kabel Deutschland, dann auf 100mbit bei Vodafone, und seit gestern auf 400mbit. Beschweren darf ich mich da natürlich nicht.. vorallem kommt die Leistung zu jeder Tageszeit an.


Das maximale bei uns ist 1GBit/s symmetrisch für ~80€.
Die Frage ist nur wofür man soviel Bandbreite braucht ^^


----------



## Krolgosh (20. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



taks schrieb:


> Das maximale bei uns ist 1GBit/s symmetrisch für ~80€.
> Die Frage ist nur wofür man soviel Bandbreite braucht ^^



Lieber zuviel haben und nicht brauchen, als anders rum.


----------



## Jonas_woe (20. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Lieber zuviel haben und nicht brauchen, als anders rum.



Klar besser als andersrum.. aber unnötige Kosten → nicht effizient


----------



## Krolgosh (20. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Na ich hab jetzt nur von der Geschwindigkeit geredet. Kostet mich der Anschluß dann das doppelte lohnt sich das natürlich nicht. (-> Falls ich die Geschwindigkeit nicht brauche)

Hab auch überlegt ob mir der 100Mbit Anschluß nicht auch reicht. Gereicht hätte er sicher... aber die Downloadgrößen werden halt auch nicht kleiner, und so ist es einfach komfortabler.


----------



## Torben456 (20. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



Jonas_woe schrieb:


> Hi @Lichtbringer1,
> 
> bist du dir sicher, dass in NRW nur 2mb/s möglich sind? Denn mit der 50K Leitung habe ich laut Anbieter auch 10mb/s im Upload
> 
> ...



Du hast keine 10 MB/s Upload, sondern 10 MBit/s das ist ein Unterschied. 
10Mbit/s geteilt durch 8 = 1,25 MB/s.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



Jonas_woe schrieb:


> Hi @Lichtbringer1,
> 
> bist du dir sicher, dass in NRW nur 2mb/s möglich sind? Denn mit der 50K Leitung habe ich laut Anbieter auch 10mb/s im Upload
> 
> ...



20mbit÷10= 2mb/s. Wenn man 20 durch 8 teilt kommt man auf 2,5mb/s und dass ist beim Upload niemals gegeben.

Kann aber sein, dass die Telekom einen besseren Upload als Unitymedia bietet.
Und wer Probleme mit dem Internet hat, läuft sich einfach den besten Router auf dem Markt (das ist nicht die Fritz Box) und stellt alles auf 5ghz und nicht verwendete Kanäle um.


----------



## fotoman (22. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



taks schrieb:


> Das maximale bei uns ist 1GBit/s symmetrisch für ~80€.


Davon kann man in Deutschland auch mit FTTH nur träumen. Die Telekom bietet es für Privathaushalte garnicht (1000/500 kostet einiges mehr), DG verlangt 160 Euro dafür. Bei mir mit den unfähigen lokalen Betreiber sind trotz FTTH max.400/20 für 80 Euro  (ohne Telefon) möglich. Das ganze selbstverständlich als Monopol.



taks schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wofür man soviel Bandbreite braucht ^^


Mir fällt so einiges ein, und das ganz ohne Videos in 20k HyperHD und Spiele im TB Größe (brauche ich beides niemals). Bei 80 Euro/Monat fürs Internet (also bei mir derzeit 35 Euro Aufpreis) plus USD 50 pro Jahr für unlimitierten Cloud-Space als Backup könnte ich mir z.B. mein zweites NAS als Backup für das erste Sparen und hätte ohne Zusatzaufwand ein tägliches, extern gelagertes Backup. Dazu Dank schneller Anbindung an das Firmennetz Homeoffice ohne Probleme beim Uploda größerer Dateien, was selbst mit 40 MBit/s recht lange dauert, usw.

Die 400 Euro Aufpreis pro Jahr wären es mir wert.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Na ich hab jetzt nur von der Geschwindigkeit  geredet. Kostet mich der Anschluß dann das doppelte lohnt sich das  natürlich nicht. (-> Falls ich die Geschwindigkeit nicht  brauche)


Und genau das ist das Problem in Deutschland. Viele  reden davon, dass sie "unbedingt" schnelles Internet wollen. Wenn es  dann aber ums Bezahlen geht, genügt den meisten dann doch ein einfaches  VDSL 50. Und schon hat sich die Wirtschaftlichkeit für FTTH erledigt.



Shimboku2 schrieb:


> Ein Verstaaatlichtes Netz gab es schon und hat  funktioniert. Allerdings mit nur einem Resseler. Hier muss das Netz  natürlich für Resseller offen bleiben.


Zu den Zeiten, als das  Netz noch verstaatlicht war (und noch ein paar Jahre länger), kam man als Privatperson wohl nur per Modem  ins Internet. Und schon hatten wir unsere Reseller. Einziger  Unterschied war, dass der Kunde anfänglich noch zusätzlich selber  Netzentgelte zahlen musste, neben den Kosten für AOL und co. (falls man  nicht kostenlos über seine Uni ins Netz kam).

Die wenigen Versuchsanschlüsse per Glasfaser/OPAL kann man bei der Diskussion wohl getrost übersehen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



fotoman schrieb:


> Davon kann man in Deutschland auch mit FTTH nur träumen. Die Telekom bietet es für Privathaushalte garnicht (1000/500 kostet einiges mehr), DG verlangt 160 Euro dafür. Bei mir mit den unfähigen lokalen Betreiber sind trotz FTTH max.400/20 für 80 Euro  (ohne Telefon) möglich. Das ganze selbstverständlich als Monopol.
> 
> Mir fällt so einiges ein, und das ganz ohne Videos in 20k HyperHD und Spiele im TB Größe (brauche ich beides niemals). Bei 80 Euro/Monat fürs Internet (also bei mir derzeit 35 Euro Aufpreis) plus USD 50 pro Jahr für unlimitierten Cloud-Space als Backup könnte ich mir z.B. mein zweites NAS als Backup für das erste Sparen und hätte ohne Zusatzaufwand ein tägliches, extern gelagertes Backup. Dazu Dank schneller Anbindung an das Firmennetz Homeoffice ohne Probleme beim Uploda größerer Dateien, was selbst mit 40 MBit/s recht lange dauert, usw.
> 
> ...



Du bist einer unter 1000 Usern der so hohe Bandbreiten braucht. 

Du hast es ja richtig erkannt: den meisten reichen 50mbit

Und der Staat richtet nunmal seine Belange, gerade wenn sie solche hohe Investitionskosten mit sich bringen, nach den "vielen" und nicht dem "einen" aus.

Wander doch aus in die Schweiz wenn es dir das wert ist.


----------



## Torben456 (22. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 20mbit÷10= 2mb/s. Wenn man 20 durch 8 teilt kommt man auf 2,5mb/s und dass ist beim Upload niemals gegeben.
> 
> Kann aber sein, dass die Telekom einen besseren Upload als Unitymedia bietet.
> Und wer Probleme mit dem Internet hat, läuft sich einfach den besten Router auf dem Markt (das ist nicht die Fritz Box) und stellt alles auf 5ghz und nicht verwendete Kanäle um.



Also man teilt durch 8 und nicht durch 10, denn es geht um die Rechnung von Bit auf Byte.
Ich habe einen 40Mbit/s Upload sprich 5 Mb/s, bei einer 100K Leitung  der Telekom. 
Die Telekom bietet einen höheren Upload als UnityMedia etc.


----------



## shadie (23. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Ich wäre schon zufrieden wenn mein Netz mal stabil wäre.

Wohne nahe an der Hamburger Grenze und sobald es auf den Abend zu geht,
haben wir Ping Probleme + Totalausfälle.

Gestern 4 mal hintereinander.
Richtig nervig wenn man mit der Frau grad ein par Runden CS ranked spielen will mit 3 mates.
Und die 3 Mates 8 Runden insgesamt ohne uns spielen müssen. 

Alles größer 100mbit ist meiner Meinung nach zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt für einen normalen 2 Personen Haushalt in dem nur gezockt wird und videos geschaut werden oversized.

Wir haben 50mbit und kommen damit prima zurecht, trotz netflix Prime steam etc.

Man kauft sich ja nicht jeden tag ein neues Game.....und wnen man sich mal eins kauft dauert es eben 2-3 Stunden statt 20 Minuten.
So sehe ich das zumindest.



Da ich aber bald den Job wechsel und dann auch die Möglichkeit habe aus dem Homeoffice zu arbeiten......wäre eine schnellere und vor allem stabilere Leitung echt wünschenswert.


----------



## Krolgosh (23. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*



fotoman schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem in Deutschland. Viele  reden davon, dass sie "unbedingt" schnelles Internet wollen. Wenn es  dann aber ums Bezahlen geht, genügt den meisten dann doch ein einfaches  VDSL 50. Und schon hat sich die Wirtschaftlichkeit für FTTH erledigt.



Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen? 400/25Mbit für 45€ finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung und bin ich auch bereit zu zahlen. Hätte der Tarif 20€ mehr gekostet wäre es mir das nicht mehr Wert gewesen. P/L und so...

Schau ich mir da hingegen meine Eltern an, die haben noch immer nen 32Mbit Tarif und sind absolut zufrieden damit. Die kämen nichtmal im Traum darauf mehr auszugeben für etwas das sie nicht benötigen.


----------



## drebbin (24. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Ich lieber Diskussionen über Streitigkeiten im Bereich von Dreistelligen MBit Geschwindigkeiten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In meinem Wohngebiet bin ich per DSL an 16MBit limitiert, Glasfaser liegt "nur" am örtlichen Vertreiber an und da bezahle ich mindestens 20€ mehr im Monat für eine schnellere Anbindung.


----------



## Matusalem (24. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

Um den Blick einmal von der reinen Downlinkdatenrate auf andere wichtige Kriterien zu leiten.

Um selbstbestimmt über meinen Internetanschluss am Internet teilzuhaben brauche ich wenigstens:

* Eine hohe Uplinkdatenrate. Ohne diese bin ich immer auf die Dienste und Server Dritter angewiesen. Hier können gerade viele Kabelanschlüsse nicht mithalten, da diese nur Downlink eine hohe Datenrate versprechen (und selbst diese oft nicht einhalten). Die 1 bis 2Mbit/s eines 16Mbit/s DSL Anschlusses sind aber auch, nun ja, ...
* Eine öffentliche IPv4 Adresse oder die Möglichkeit eine Weiterleitung im Carrier Grade NAT Gerät meines Provides einzustellen (siehe PCP).
* Dazu kommen noch weiche Werte wie Netzneutralität.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (24. April 2018)

*AW: 10Gbit Glasfaserkabel für 43€ im Monat!*

10GBit wären schon sehr geil, für das Geld ein Schnäppchen.
Ich bin fürs erste mit meinem Netz beim Magenta Riesen zufrieden. Von den 100Mbit kommen knapp 95Mbit an  Und ich wusste nicht einmal dass man bei uns den Anschluss von 50Mbit auf 100Mbit umgestellt hat, bis mich da eine Tante angerufen hat und gefragt hat ob ich zum selben Preis gerne die doppelte Leitung möchte


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Juli 2020)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: seit mehr als 2 Jahren bekommt man in der Schweiz 10gbit Anschlüsse für 40€.

Für die deutschen TELEKOM Kunden in verständlich:

Telekom&#8212;> Internet 16.000er Leitung &#8212;>  35€
Salt &#8212;>Internet 10.000.000er Geschwindigkeit für 40€


Für 1,15x so viel Geld bekommt man 625x mehr Geschwindigkeit.....
:Ugly: 

Läuft in Deutschland :coolface: :banderas:

YouTube

Ps: die 10gbit liegen übrigens Syncron an.....also der Upload liegt auch bei bis zu 10gbit (wenn es die Server hergeben)

Und die normalen Browser wie chrome und Firefox usw sind zu langsam....die machen den Speedtest nur bis 3gbit mit^^


----------



## fotoman (13. Juli 2020)

Dann zieh doch in die Schweiz oder gründe in D ein Unternehmen, das das Selbe hier anbietet. Oder noch besser, setze Dich für gleiche Lebens- und vor allem Einkommensverhältnisse in D und CH ein anstatt Dir nur einen mickrigen Punkt heraus zu picken, der dort zufällig attraktiver erscheint.

Ich bleibe lieber bei meinem VDSL 100 für 45€ und zahle dafür u.A. weder für eine Pizza 20€ noch für einen männlichen Trockenhaarschnitt gut 40€ (wie ich es dort schon vor 12 Jahren getan habe). Ob die Mieten dort auch noch beim 2-4 fachen der deutschen Mieten liegen, kann (und will) ich so schnell nicht feststellen.

Wenn ich dort immer noch die Preise für Fotoquipment im Vergleich zu deutschen Preisen sehe, dann würde sich schon dafür ein erneuter längerer Auslandsaufenthalt lohnen. Jedenfalls, wenn mir wieder jemand  die Lebenshaltungskosten dort finanziert.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Juli 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Dann zieh doch in die Schweiz oder gründe in D ein Unternehmen, das das Selbe hier anbietet. Oder noch besser, setze Dich für gleiche Lebens- und vor allem Einkommensverhältnisse in D und CH ein anstatt Dir nur einen mickrigen Punkt heraus zu picken, der dort zufällig attraktiver erscheint.
> 
> Ich bleibe lieber bei meinem VDSL 100 für 45€ und zahle dafür u.A. weder für eine Pizza 20€ noch für einen männlichen Trockenhaarschnitt gut 40€ (wie ich es dort schon vor 12 Jahren getan habe). Ob die Mieten dort auch noch beim 2-4 fachen der deutschen Mieten liegen, kann (und will) ich so schnell nicht feststellen.
> 
> Wenn ich dort immer noch die Preise für Fotoquipment im Vergleich zu deutschen Preisen sehe, dann würde sich schon dafür ein erneuter längerer Auslandsaufenthalt lohnen. Jedenfalls, wenn mir wieder jemand  die Lebenshaltungskosten dort finanziert.



Man verdient dort entsprechend mehr und zahlt weniger steuern. 

Wohnungspreise so wie ich das gesehen habe ca. 20% ueber den preisen hier. 

Mit entsprechend mehr einkommen kein problem 

Immer wieder interessant wie du den werbebot fuer die telekom machst^^

Das war hier vor 2 jahren in diesem thread auch schon so


----------



## The_Senrex (14. Juli 2020)

Die 10 Gbit wird man als Privatnutzer nur in den aller seltensten Fällen wirklich brauchen, aber natürlich hätte ich gerne so eine Leitung 
Und dann für den Preis, echt genial.
Ich bin sehr froh dass ich schon seit ein paar Jahren von der Telekom weg bin, was hat mir das Nerven und Lebenszeit gekostet...
Jetzt bei Vodafone eine super stabile 500 Mbit Leitung, sogar das erste Jahr vergünstigt + Bonus. Da kommt preislich auch kaum jemand ran.
Ich bin daher zufrieden, würde ich in der Schweiz wohnen wäre das Angebot aber vermutlich zu verlockend


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Juli 2020)

Warum wird ein über 2 Jahre alter Thread nochmal aufgefrischt mit der Info das es das immer noch in der Schweiz gibt ? Super für die Schweiz. Und Vergleich mit Telekom Tarif, naja. Wird immer vergessen das der Verein weiterhin reguliert wird und die Preise nichtmal groß nach unten korrigieren könnte/dürfte . Gibts doch direkt wieder paar auf die Finger von der Regulierungsbehörde .
Im Vergleich sind alle Tarife Mumpitz hier in Deutschland , egal welcher Anbieter es ist.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (14. Juli 2020)

edit.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Juli 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Warum wird ein über 2 Jahre alter Thread nochmal aufgefrischt mit der Info das es das immer noch in der Schweiz gibt ? Super für die Schweiz. Und Vergleich mit Telekom Tarif, naja. Wird immer vergessen das der Verein weiterhin reguliert wird und die Preise nichtmal groß nach unten korrigieren könnte/dürfte . Gibts doch direkt wieder paar auf die Finger von der Regulierungsbehörde .
> Im Vergleich sind alle Tarife Mumpitz hier in Deutschland , egal welcher Anbieter es ist.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Der Thread wurde deshalb hochgeholt, um aufzuzeigen wie weit voraus die Schweiz dem deutschen breitbandmarkt ist.
Dieser Thread ist ein Bildnis des Versagens der staatlich finanzierten, teuren und langsamen Telekom.

Und in 10 Jahren, wenn es in der Schweiz seit 12 Jahren erfolgreich 10gbit gibt, werde ich diesen Thread ebenfalls wieder hochholen um aufzuzeigen wie schlecht Deutschland bzw. die Telekom doch ist.

In den letzten 2 Jahren jedenfalls, habe ich hier noch keinen 10gbit privattarif bei der Telekom gesehen bzw.auch nur ansatzweise den glasfaserausbaustatus.
Dass die Telekom nicht nur wesentlich langsamer sondern gleichzeitig auch wesentlich teurer ist, ist auch ein Fakt der sich wohl in den nächsten Jahren nicht ändert.

Schade - aber dieser Thread ist ein wichtiges zeitzeugnis.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Juli 2020)

Naja, das ist ein deutsches Problem aller Anbieter und nicht nur ein Problem eines einzelnen Anbieters. Da sind alle in der Pflicht die damit Geld verdienen wollen!  Zu dem ist die Schweiz auch nicht unbedingt vergleichbar, da schon allein Größe beider Länder ein kleines bisschen unterschiedlich ist. 
Wenn man jetzt sagt , das Deutschland es verschlafen hat bzw die Anbieter die über diesen Weg Geld verdienen wollen bin ich klar bei dir . Haben sie , alle durch die Bank weg. Hätten sich alle an nen Tisch setzen können und man hätte dementsprechende ausbaugebiete verteilt und somit eine kostenverteilung erreicht. Dann ggf auch der Telekom den größeren Brocken aufgrund ihrer Größe . Aber zu sagen das nur ein Unternehmen es verbockt hat ist zu einfach . Wenn ich das richtig sehe , sind es auch in der Schweiz mehrere Unternehmen die ausgebaut haben und solche Tarife anbieten !?! Und die Schweiz ist weitaus kleiner als Deutschland und es wurde durch mehrere Betreiber ausgebaut. Zumindest konnte ich diese 10G Tarife bei mehreren Anbietern finden. Hier versucht man es immer nur einem Betreiber in die Schuhe zu schiebe und das halte ich halt für falsch. 

41000qkm zu 357000qkm ist nun mal nicht weg zu diskutieren und wenn die Herren Betreiber da nicht zusammen arbeiten und ALLE Betreiber sich angagieren wird es aufgrund der Größe Deutschlands schwer. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Juli 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Naja, das ist ein deutsches Problem aller Anbieter und nicht nur ein Problem eines einzelnen Anbieters. Da sind alle in der Pflicht die damit Geld verdienen wollen!  Zu dem ist die Schweiz auch nicht unbedingt vergleichbar, da schon allein Größe beider Länder ein kleines bisschen unterschiedlich ist.
> Wenn man jetzt sagt , das Deutschland es verschlafen hat bzw die Anbieter die über diesen Weg Geld verdienen wollen bin ich klar bei dir . Haben sie , alle durch die Bank weg. Hätten sich alle an nen Tisch setzen können und man hätte dementsprechende ausbaugebiete verteilt und somit eine kostenverteilung erreicht. Dann ggf auch der Telekom den größeren Brocken aufgrund ihrer Größe . Aber zu sagen das nur ein Unternehmen es verbockt hat ist zu einfach . Wenn ich das richtig sehe , sind es auch in der Schweiz mehrere Unternehmen die ausgebaut haben und solche Tarife anbieten !?! Und die Schweiz ist weitaus kleiner als Deutschland und es wurde durch mehrere Betreiber ausgebaut. Zumindest konnte ich diese 10G Tarife bei mehreren Anbietern finden. Hier versucht man es immer nur einem Betreiber in die Schuhe zu schiebe und das halte ich halt für falsch.
> 
> 41000qkm zu 357000qkm ist nun mal nicht weg zu diskutieren und wenn die Herren Betreiber da nicht zusammen arbeiten und ALLE Betreiber sich angagieren wird es aufgrund der Größe Deutschlands schwer.
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Anbietern am Markt, bekommt die Telekom das Geld aber in den hintern geblasen vom Staat und hat damals durch die "kostenfreie" Übernahme des Telefon/postnetzes einen Wettbewerbsvorteil und eine ganz andere Verantwortung wie irgendwelche Anbieter wie Vodafone o2 oder sonst was.

Und das ein Land kleiner ist als ein anderes ist auch keine Ausrede beim glasfaserausbau.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Juli 2020)

Was bekommen die denn in den hintern geblasen ? Die bekommen das was andere auch bekommen . Netcologne oder wer auch immer bekommt das selbe an Staatsgeldern wenn es Fördergebiete sind. Was früher mal war ist bei FTTH scheiss egal, neue Infrastruktur und alle fangen bei null an. Da juckt das Olle Kupfernetz doch nicht mehr!  Zu dem war das doch nicht die Telekom schuld das die sich drum zu kümmern haben , wollte der Staat doch so bei der Privatisierung . Und den Rechnung zu tragen wird ja auch kein anderer so reguliert wie die Telekom. Die müssen jeden, wirklich jeden ins Netz lassen. Versuch doch mal jetzt über Anbieter X einen Anschluss zu buchen der über das Kabelnetz läuft . Bekommst du nicht. Wo kein Kabelnetz ist kann Vodafone als reseller auftreten und kommt über die Technik von Telekom. Umgekehrt ist dies nicht möglich. Vodafone hat ein deutschlandweites Kabel Monopol und keinerlei Regulierung die mir bekannt ist.
Wie gesagt , bei FTTH starten alle bei null und daher sollten alle in die Pflicht genommen werden.
Ob die Größe eines Land relevant ist ? Denke schon, anhand der zu tätigen Investitionen die durch die Größe um ein Vielfaches höher sind kann man nicht pauschal sagen darum hat sich einer zu kümmern. Wenn es in der Schweiz schon mehrere getan haben , dann muss das hier erst recht geschehen um eine vernünftige lastenteilung zwischen den Anbietern zu haben.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (15. Juli 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Anbietern am Markt, bekommt die Telekom das Geld aber in den hintern geblasen vom Staat und hat damals durch die "kostenfreie" Übernahme des Telefon/postnetzes einen Wettbewerbsvorteil und eine ganz andere Verantwortung wie irgendwelche Anbieter wie Vodafone o2 oder sonst was.


Klar, Instandhaltung und Zwangs-Anschluss aller Neubauten bekommt die Telekom auch geschenkt. Genauso wie die Zwangsvermietung des Bitstreams zu festgelegten Preisen an Konkurenten, da die Telekom bei VDSL meist (mal wieder) der erste und/oder einzige Anbieter war, der zu den vorgegebenen Konditionen ausbauen wollte.

Förderung bekommt jedes Unternehmen, das sie beantragt und die Bedingungen erfüllt. Wenn der Staat so blöde Bedingungen gestellt hat und auch VDSL fördert ist wohl klar, was die Privatwirtschaft dann macht. Ein eFörderung ab mind. 100 MBit/s Upload gibt es leider noch nicht.

 Die Konkurenz will meist noch viel weniger ausbauen wie die Telekom. Ich poste jetzt nicht schon wieder den Link der 50% Breitbandförderung, die unsere Stadtwerke für die Verkableung mit FTTC und Teil FTTH von ein paar Häusern in den Vororten bekommen. Die 50% Eigenantiel bekommt die Stadt dort auch in 30 Jahren nicht über Gebühren refinanziert.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wohnungspreise so wie ich das gesehen habe  ca. 20% ueber den preisen hier.


56m² für 2000 CHF  oder 65m² für 1600 CHF (jeweils kalt im Vorort von Basel) liegt  für mich mehr wie 20% über den Preisen im Süden von München (und das müsste man eher mit Zürich vergleichen). In  vergleichbarer Lage und Größe in Bonn bin ich bei 700-800€ kalt, also  grob bei der Hälfte.

Aber immer wieder schön, wie sich hier Leute aus jedem Land der Welt genau die Dinge heraus picken, die ihnen in ihrem (als Erwachsene meist freiwillig gewählten) Aufenthaltsland nicht gefallen.

Wenn Du wenigstens auf LWL Com in Bremen hinweisen würdest mit der Frage, warum solche Konditionen nicht Bundesweit bei jedem FTTH Anschluss buchbar sind. 1 GBit Synchron für 50€/Monat würde zumindest mir erst einmal reichen.

Bevor ich 120/40 per FTTH zum gleichen Preis wie VDSL 100 buche, bleibe ich gleich bei dem Unternehmen, mit dem ich bisher keine Probleme hatte. Bei Glasfaser bin ich fast schon froh, nicht von der Telekom versorgt zu werden. Da sind auch nur noch max. 1000/100 buchbar. Es wird Zeit für OpenAccess für geförderten Glasfaserausbau.


----------



## taks (16. Juli 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> 56m² für 2000 CHF  oder 65m² für 1600 CHF (jeweils kalt im Vorort von Basel) liegt  für mich mehr wie 20% über den Preisen im Süden von München (und das müsste man eher mit Zürich vergleichen). In  vergleichbarer Lage und Größe in Bonn bin ich bei 700-800€ kalt, also  grob bei der Hälfte.



Grad letzthin gesehen in einem Zürcher Vorort ~120m² für 3800 CHF kalt 
Und war weit weg vom See.


----------



## The_Senrex (16. Juli 2020)

OT:
Du kannst auch in Deutschland absolut überteuerte Wohnungen mieten.
Wenn ich Wohnungen hätte, würde ich auch ordentliche Mieten verlangen, da viele so doof sind und es mit sich machen lassen.
Aber da jeder Depp heutzutage in die versmokte Großstadt will, müssen sie halt den Großteil ihres Gehaltes für die Miete zahlen, selbst schuld.


----------

